# snd_hda(4) 5 nodes instead of 4



## Markand (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello,

As always I've got some troubles trying to set snd_hda(4) to works properly (ac'97 was so great..)

I have 5 nodes on my desktop computer : 


```
pcm0: ATI radeon hd 5670 HDMI output (on hdac0)
pcm1: HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #0 Analog (on hdac1)
pcm2: HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #1 Analog (on hdac1)
pcm3: HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #2 Analog (on hdac1)
pcm4: HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #3 Digital (on hdac1)
pcm5: HDA Intel G45 HDMI PCM #0 DisplayPort (hdac1)
```

http://files.malikania.fr/dmesg.txt

I successfully setup the jack sense for Headphone on the front panel with the following in /boot/devices.hints


```
hint.hdac.1.cad0.nid27.config="as=1 seq=15"
```

But it seems for microphone there is already a association for the line-in (which is rear panel). What could I try ? Can I setup the front microphone to bypasse the both rear mic/line-in ? or I should set line-in in a single association and associate the both read/front mic inputs?

Cheers,


----------



## mav@ (Mar 6, 2011)

It would be nice if you stated your problem. You can do whatever you want. As soon as HDA/UAA specifications doesn't define microphone audio redirection, most reasonable would be to move front microphone to the same association as all other inputs and then choose one of them using audio mixer.


----------



## Markand (Mar 8, 2011)

Okay,

sometimes, when I boot I got these painful messages :


```
hdac1: HDA Codec #0: Realtek ALC888
hdac1: HDA Codec #3: Intel Q57 HDMI
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=2 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=0 index=0 entries=17 found=0 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=2 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=1 index=0 entries=17 found=1 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=2 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=2 index=0 entries=17 found=2 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=2 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=3 index=0 entries=17 found=3 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=2 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=0 index=4 entries=17 found=4 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=2 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=1 index=4 entries=17 found=5 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=2 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=2 index=4 entries=17 found=6 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=2 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=3 index=4 entries=17 found=7 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=2 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=0 index=8 entries=17 found=8 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=2 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=1 index=8 entries=17 found=9 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=2 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=2 index=8 entries=17 found=10 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=2 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=3 index=8 entries=17 found=11 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=2 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=0 index=12 entries=17 found=12 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=2 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=1 index=12 entries=17 found=13 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=2 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=2 index=12 entries=17 found=14 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=2 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=3 index=12 entries=17 found=15 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=2 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=0 index=16 entries=17 found=16 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=3 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=0 index=0 entries=17 found=0 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=3 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=1 index=0 entries=17 found=1 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=3 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=2 index=0 entries=17 found=2 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=3 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=3 index=0 entries=17 found=3 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=3 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=0 index=4 entries=17 found=4 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=3 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=1 index=4 entries=17 found=5 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=3 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=2 index=4 entries=17 found=6 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=3 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=3 index=4 entries=17 found=7 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=3 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=0 index=8 entries=17 found=8 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=3 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=1 index=8 entries=17 found=9 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=3 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=2 index=8 entries=17 found=10 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=3 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=3 index=8 entries=17 found=11 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=3 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=0 index=12 entries=17 found=12 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=3 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=1 index=12 entries=17 found=13 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=3 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=2 index=12 entries=17 found=14 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=3 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=3 index=12 entries=17 found=15 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=3 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=4 j=0 index=16 entries=17 found=16 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=4 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=1 index=0 entries=13 found=1 res=0x00000002
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=4 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=1 index=2 entries=13 found=3 res=0x00000302
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=4 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=0 index=4 entries=13 found=4 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=4 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=1 index=4 entries=13 found=5 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=4 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=0 index=6 entries=13 found=6 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=4 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=1 index=6 entries=13 found=7 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=4 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=0 index=8 entries=13 found=8 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=4 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=1 index=8 entries=13 found=9 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=4 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=0 index=10 entries=13 found=10 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=4 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=1 index=10 entries=13 found=11 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=4 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=0 index=12 entries=13 found=12 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=5 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=1 index=0 entries=13 found=1 res=0x00000002
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=5 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=1 index=2 entries=13 found=3 res=0x00000302
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=5 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=0 index=4 entries=13 found=4 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=5 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=1 index=4 entries=13 found=5 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=5 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=0 index=6 entries=13 found=6 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=5 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=1 index=6 entries=13 found=7 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=5 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=0 index=8 entries=13 found=8 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=5 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=1 index=8 entries=13 found=9 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=5 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=0 index=10 entries=13 found=10 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=5 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=1 index=10 entries=13 found=11 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=5 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=0 index=12 entries=13 found=12 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=6 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=1 index=0 entries=13 found=1 res=0x00000002
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=6 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=1 index=2 entries=13 found=3 res=0x00000302
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=6 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=0 index=4 entries=13 found=4 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=6 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=1 index=4 entries=13 found=5 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=6 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=0 index=6 entries=13 found=6 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=6 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=1 index=6 entries=13 found=7 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=6 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=0 index=8 entries=13 found=8 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=6 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=1 index=8 entries=13 found=9 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=6 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=0 index=10 entries=13 found=10 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=6 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=1 index=10 entries=13 found=11 res=0x00000000
hdac1: hdac_widget_connection_parse: nid=6 WARNING: zero cnid entnum=2 j=0 index=12 entries=13 found=12 res=0x00000000
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1
pcm3: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #2 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac1
```

And when it appears I only have 3 pcm channels, otherwise I have 4:


```
markand@Groseille ~ $ cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA ATI R6xx HDMI PCM #0 HDMI> (play)
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #1 Analog> (play/rec)
pcm3: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #2 Digital> (play)
pcm4: <HDA Intel G45 HDMI PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
```

When it appears, the pcm4 goes away.


----------

